# HT speaker setup



## pairodice (Dec 27, 2010)

Hi all,
I am in the process of building a custom home theatre in what used to be a media/game room upstairs in our home.
The room had 3 walls and an opening which I built a new sound-proof staggered stud wall (that I am very proud of).
I have a 48"x96" screen and an Optima HD70 projector about 12 feet from it. I am using a Pioneer Elite VSX-31 receiver along with a Gateway home-adjusted media server. My current speakers are Mirage Nano Sat 5PB-1 with a a Sony sub. I also have 2 transducers running off an SA240 amp. 
Center channel: Klipsch WC-24 ESPR which I like better than using a mirage nano sat for. 

I was told several times by salespeople that ALL of my speakers should be exactly the same size - is this true? 
shouldn't my reciever make up the difference when I run the MCACC setup with the mic?

I really want to get larger speakers and love the idea of building them myself... 
What do you guys suggest?


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Normally you would want at least the three front speakers to match. Most, if not all, manufacturers design their speakers this way. Ideally, you would have three identical speakers in the front however; this is not always possible so they design a speaker specifically designed to match the fronts.


----------



## pairodice (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks! So what your saying is that I should not have a huge center channel and two little nano sats. 
it sounds pretty decent now but what I really want is to build or buy some larger speakers especially in the front. 
My receiver supports 9.1 as far as I can tell but I really want 5 in front and maybe 2 in the rear or rear sides. 
What would you suggest for that? Willnmy amp push those or do you guys buy separate amps?


----------



## Sir Terrence (Jun 8, 2006)

pairodice said:


> I was told several times by salespeople that ALL of my speakers should be exactly the same size - is this true?


Optimally, yes this is true. But it is also not always realistic either.

Here is my opinion...I prefer at least all of the fronts to be the same(and here is the caveat) when I am using a front projection system. If I am using a panel, the center has to be at least equal in dynamics from 80hz and above, and be from the same manufacturer, but it does not have to be the same size as the L/R mains. 



> shouldn't my reciever make up the difference when I run the MCACC setup with the mic?


 MCACC cannot make up of for gross frequency and phase mismatches between the center and L/R mains. There is just not enough horsepower for that kind of processor intensive process. It is better to get matching speakers and allow the set up routine to do minor environment based corrections(for different placements in the room). 



> I really want to get larger speakers and love the idea of building them myself...
> What do you guys suggest?


Unless you really know what you are doing, I would not touch this at all! Speakers are very complex things to design and build, and if you do not know what you are doing, it could be a gigantic waste of money and time. Personally, I let doctors diagnose, dentists work on teeth, sound engineers create mixes, knowledgeable speaker builders design and build speakers, and most wise folks listen to them(but don't try and build them!).


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Separates are nice but not always a "must have". You would do better to get a matching set of speakers and then decide if you need more power. Staying with a speaker that has an 8 ohm impedance will help mitigate the risk of needing that additional power.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Dale Rasco said:


> Normally you would want at least the three front speakers to match. Most, if not all, manufacturers design their speakers this way. Ideally, you would have three identical speakers in the front however; this is not always possible so they design a speaker specifically designed to match the fronts.


+1:T


----------



## Fastslappy (Dec 23, 2010)

Well if you Really like Klipsch Style speakers you could build a set of Cornscala's 
they are big ! 

i did mine it was alotta fun !


----------

